# Early STINGRAY  s.n. E3xxxxx



## stoney (Jul 31, 2018)

Bought this Stingray today from it's original owner. I believe this to be a very early '63. E3 May '63?  I know the seat is not right, it should be white,  it is a Persons though. Seat sissy bar is stamped Persons. Tires are not originals either. Rear is a grooved Sears slick, front is some junk.  Looks like all else is. It has the original bike store sticker on it. The bike was bought for Bill ( now age 67 ) by his mom when his English Racer got stolen. They went to the bike store and the owner sold it to Bill and his mom.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 31, 2018)

That seat is awesome. I’m going this weekend to pick one up. What a killer bike Ray! Great buy!


----------



## NickM (Aug 1, 2018)

Great find, that's an early one!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Aug 1, 2018)

stoney said:


> Bought this Stingray today from it's original owner. I believe this to be a very early '63. E3 May '63? I know the seat is not right, it should be white, it is a Persons though. Seat sissy bar is stamped Persons. Tires are not originals either. Rear is a grooved Sears slick, front is some junk. Looks like all else is. It has the original bike store sticker on it. The bike was bought for Bill ( now age 67 ) by his mom when his English Racer got stolen. They went to the bike store and the owner sold it to Bill and his mom.
> 
> View attachment 846384
> 
> ...




Sweet score! That’s one I’m missing in my collection!


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 1, 2018)

Cool Stingray and a very early one!

I love the water slide decals on old bicycles. Ads character.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 2, 2018)

[Humor]Based on the gold standard; 1963 Gold prices were $35.25 an Ounce.  Today, averaging about $1,200.  So, if ya toss a little math into it; 1,200/35.25 = 34.28571428571429 x 49.95 = 1712.5714285714 ($1,700 in gold today)

Moreover, I bet the guy you bought it from, lost money on the deal. [grin] Even for $1,700, considering storage is a loss. 

However, that's brand new; 50 bucks and >>> no doubt, the memories behind it are priceless so, at any price you paid , obviously for the condition; he got his 50 bucks worth and today's $1,700. so,  It's a score for him too. [grin]

By 1966, aprox 2-3 years of bumps and scratches, it's at least a   75% knock off maybe more just a few years later. So, and but, Conditionally, -75% is around $ 425; About a third of an ounce. 

I have no clue of old original sting-ray's value but, it would seem $425 may be a good value for an early sting-ray today hence, by gold standards this bike has retained it's used bike worth from 1966 to now. [grin]  

That there's some Schwinn Quality built spit.


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Aug 4, 2018)

Very nice


----------

